# Dossier "?" au demarrage iBook G4



## lionlD (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous et Joyeux Noel.
J'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé la solution dans d'autres discussions
Alors j'espere ne pas recreer un sujet deja existant.
Voila donc le probleme:
Mon vieux iBook G4 ne veut plus demarrer. Le dossier "?" clignote au demarrage et rien n'y fait. J'ai essayé quasi tous les raccourcis que je connais mais rien ne marche. Biensur apres toutes ces annees, je n'ai plus le disque d'installation.
Le mode "Target" ne fonctionne pas non plus (le signe FW s'affiche sur l'ecran mais il ne monte pas sur l'autre mac).
Ce qui m'inquiete encore plus c'est qu'un petit "cliquetis" se fait entendre a gauche du pad...
J'aimerai au moins tenter de recuperer les donnees a defaut de le reparer.

Merci beaucoup par avance.
Lionel


----------



## drs (25 Décembre 2011)

Alors, si je résume les symptomes:
- signe ?: il ne trouve pas le disque ou le dossier de démarrage
- ne monte pas en target: il ne voit pas le disque
- cliquetis

Moi je dis, disque HS!
S'il ne monte pas en mode target, tu as peu de chance de récupérer les données, même en sortant le disque et en le mettant dans un boitier externe usb (ou autre). Tu peux toujours essayer ceci dit...


----------



## lionlD (25 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse.
Y a t il un moyen de verifier (un utilitaire par ex) que le disque est HS?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Décembre 2011)

En fait, je pense que le mode Target fonctionne, mais comme ton disque dur est HS ou mourant, rien ne s'affiche sur le bureau de l'autre ordinateur. 


Sur l'autre ordinateur, essaye de lancer Information Système dans le menu pomme, et dans les périphériques FireWire, tu devrais trouver quelque chose. 

Ensuite, si c'est bien le cas, va dans l'utilitaire de disque voir si le disque de l'iBook apparaît, même s'il n'est pas monté automatiquement sur le bureau. 

Enfin, si le disque dur apparaît bien dans l'utilitaire de disque, mais que rien n'est possible depuis l'utilitaire de disque, lance-toi dans une tentative de récupération de données avec un truc du genre Data Rescue. 

Mais franchement, quand il y a les cliquetis, c'est déjà un peux tard.... 
(Donc contante toi de la version de démonstration de Data Rescue  )


----------



## lionlD (25 Décembre 2011)

En fait j'ai deja essayé et il n'apparait pas dans les infos systeme.
J'ai tenté aussi l'utilitaire de disque mais rien non plus de ce cote la.
Ca sent le sapin!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Décembre 2011)

lionlD a dit:


> Ca sent le sapin!



Oui... et pas l'épicéa ... :rose:


----------



## Onmac (28 Décembre 2011)

Je redis ce qu'il à déjà été dit: disque dur HS. 
Il existe une société qui peut récupéré les données mis c'est assez onéreux (de l'ordre de 400-500euros PAR disque) Si vraiment tes données sont importantes mais sinon, essaye Data Rescue (qui m'a déjà sauver une fois)

Bonne chance et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année !


----------



## acura_ek4 (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

@lionlD est-ce que tu as résolu ton problème ? Car j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Ibook G4 PPC modèle idem au tiens. 

Symptôme pareil : 

- signe ?: il ne trouve pas le disque ou le dossier de démarrage
- ne monte pas en target: il ne voit pas le disque
- cliquetis

En mode target il y a uniquement le lecteur CD qui est reconnu. 

Je l'ai totalement démonté et remplacé le HDD mais problème toujours pareil après le remontage. J'ai connecté l'ancien HDD sur ma machine windows et il fonctionne parfaitement (formatage ntfs) test de copie de fichiers pas de soucis. 

J'ai encore graver une distribution live kubuntu pour power pc et la machine boot sur le bureau live mais non voit non plus pas le hdd.

Vu que je viens du monde PC j'ai quelques questions : 

- Est-ce que le new HDD doit être formaté spécialement avant de l'installer dans la machine ? 
- Je possède le CD de réinstallation original et c'est maqué qu'il faut laisser appuyer la touche C pour booter dessus mais ça ne fonctionne pas et le cd ne monte pas (alors que kubuntu oui) 
- Est-ce que les versions powerpc ont un EFI ou c'est uniquement les version Intel ? 

J'ai peut-être une piste pour le problème, j'ai vu sur internet que le problème serait connu et que ça viendrait d'une patte entre le hdd et la carte mère qui se serait dessouder... est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà entendu ça ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

acura_ek4 a dit:


> - Est-ce que le new HDD doit être formaté spécialement avant de l'installer dans la machine ?
> - Je possède le CD de réinstallation original et c'est maqué qu'il faut laisser appuyer la touche C pour booter dessus mais ça ne fonctionne pas et le cd ne monte pas (alors que kubuntu oui)
> - Est-ce que les versions powerpc ont un EFI ou c'est uniquement les version Intel ?
> 
> ...



C'est très curieux que en appuyant sur la touche C en insérant le cd que cela ne lance pas la procédure de réinstallation du système. Le Cd est-il en bon état ?
c'est au cours de cette procédure que vous sera proposé le bon formatage du disque.

- appuyer sur C
- lancer le mac
- insérer le cd


----------



## acura_ek4 (9 Janvier 2012)

Salut Powerdom, 

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Je vais voir ce soir si le disque est en bonne état et à la limite essayer d'en faire une copie. 
C'est vrai que c'est bizarre que kubuntu arrive à se lancer et non le disque d'origine. 
Car normalement si tout fonctionnerait normalement le cd d'origine devrait être monté et je devrais le voir sur la page comme ci dessous ? Au milieu des 2 logo ? C'est le cas avec kubuntu.


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

Comme tu fais tout comme il faut et que tu peut booter sur un Ubunctu, c'est ton Cd/dvd qui est naze !
Soit il ne convient pas à ton Mac, soit il est rayé, abimé, etc


----------



## acura_ek4 (9 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Alors le disque que j'ai c'est le Ibook G4 Mac OS X install Disc 1 version 10.4.2
J'ai voulu faire une copie depuis Windows et il me dit qu'il fait 5,34 GB c'est juste ? 
C'est bien un lecteur dvd que j'ai dans le Ibook ? ou seulement CD ?


----------



## drs (9 Janvier 2012)

est ce qu'il s'agit du dvd gris livré avec ta machine?


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

C'est celui (le Cd) des tout derniers iBook.
C'est quoi le modèle exact du tien ?
Tu peux trouver le n° de série sous le clavier (voir là : http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/5RTHDhBUrqGqMrZc.medium)
Et trouver le modèle du Mac ensuite, soit là, soit là


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2012)

acura_ek4 a dit:


> Salut Powerdom,
> 
> .
> C'est vrai que c'est bizarre que kubuntu



Ubuntu

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Ubunctu



Même punition 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




acura_ek4 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Alors le disque que j'ai c'est le Ibook G4 Mac OS X install Disc 1 version 10.4.2
> J'ai voulu faire une copie depuis Windows et il me dit qu'il fait 5,34 GB c'est juste ?
> C'est bien un lecteur dvd que j'ai dans le Ibook ? ou seulement CD ?



Cela ne sera pas possible à ma connaissance.


----------



## acura_ek4 (9 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est celui (le Cd) des tout derniers iBook.
> C'est quoi le modèle exact du tien ?
> Tu peux trouver le n° de série sous le clavier (voir là : http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/5RTHDhBUrqGqMrZc.medium)
> Et trouver le modèle du Mac ensuite, soit là, soit là&#8230;



Merci pour l'astuce ! 

Alors c'est celui la 
*~VIN,iBook G4 (14-inch Mid 2005)*

Et je me répond à moi même en vérifiant dans la doc livré avec l'ibook c'est bien un combo drive que j'ai. 

@drs : oui c'est bien le cd gris livré avec la machine et il est en bon état.


@Powerdom : c'est bien kubuntu http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu


Bon je vais faire une déduction rapide vu que que kubuntu n'arrive pas à voir mon hdd j'en déduis que c'est bien cette histoire de connectique entre le hdd et la carte mère qui est naze et que c'est peut-être pour ça que le disque officiel ne veut pas booter


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

A priori, cet iBook était bien livré avec ce système (10.4.2) donc c'est le bon Dvd.
Ouais, ça sent la nappe ou le connecteur foireux sur la CM :mouais:


----------



## acura_ek4 (9 Janvier 2012)

Invité a dit:


> A priori, cet iBook était bien livré avec ce système (10.4.2) donc c'est le bon Dvd.
> Ouais, ça sent la nappe ou le connecteur foireux sur la CM :mouais:



Ouep... ben je viens de finir de le démonter et en fait y a pas de nappe  c'est un connecteur noir souder à la carte mère avec un adaptateur pour le hdd ide... donc la je pense que c'est vraiment la carte mère qui est H.S... 

Snif ma première réparation Mac qui se solde par un échec. 

En tout cas merci à tous pour les conseils, j'ai pas plus avancé mais j'ai appris plein de choses !


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2012)

Ah ? C'est con :mouais:


----------



## cestar (17 Mai 2012)

Voilà j'ai eu le même problème et j'ai trouvé sa :


> Bonjours,
> 
> sur certains ibook G4 un défaut de contact carte mère apparait, il suffit de faire un allumage "bras tendu"; en prenant l'ibook dans sa main gauche afin de rétablir le contact qui doit se situer un peu a gauche du trackpad.
> 
> ...



Je rajouterais a sa quil faut le tenir justqu'a le démarrage d'une session ou la sélection d'une session.


----------



## esv^^ (18 Mai 2012)

Invité a dit:


> A priori, cet iBook était bien livré avec ce système (10.4.2) donc c'est le bon Dvd.
> Ouais, ça sent la nappe ou le connecteur foireux sur la CM :mouais:



Attention!
J'étais sur PowerBook G4 Titanium et le DDI a planté; impossible de redémarrer avec le CD gris d'origine (oui, oui, c'était bien ce lui de MON Mac) MAIS, avec un DVD Universel, ça à marché!


----------

